# Four steelhead



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

finally found some time to fish, the kid went to her grandmas and I went to the River, it was clear with minimal flow, ice over several of the holes I wanted to fish, found a couple spots that were borderline, one was 50% ice still. Landed 4 steelhead, 3 on eggs and 1 on a shrimp tail that I was periodically jigging. Beautiful day to be out, around 60 degrees!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice job. Heading out in a bit.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice everyone caught around me today but I couldn’t buy a fish. One of those tormenting days. Everything was catching too. Fatheads wooly buggers eggs crystal meth. Everybody had multi fish days.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Everyone I talked too was skunked, friend told me the people he knows who fished were also skunked


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I went to an area where u have gotten 10-20 fish each outing the last few weeks before things froze. Not one tap today.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Got on creek at 230pm. Got two hookups, 1 landed within the first 15 minutes on jig and mags. Then nothing for an hour. Switched to pink egg sac and caught 3 fish within 5 mins of changing. Then it got dark and forced me off. Water was a little high and pretty colored where I was. About a foot of visibility but definitely worth the drive. Heres a buck I was happy to release. Good luck all.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> View attachment 334997
> View attachment 334999
> View attachment 335001
> View attachment 335003
> finally found some time to fish, the kid went to her grandmas and I went to the River, it was clear with minimal flow, ice over several of the holes I wanted to fish, found a couple spots that were borderline, one was 50% ice still. Landed 4 steelhead, 3 on eggs and 1 on a shrimp tail that I was periodically jigging. Beautiful day to be out, around 60 degrees!


Love how your reel is the same shade as the steel....


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

good deal im headed up in a bit to try for some myself, you guys keep gettin them . i will post later lol


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

slipped up to the shaggy today with my bud and his women , he got a nice one , threw it back. and she had a nice one broke off. i didnt land any but saw 4 more around us caught. the temps hit the bucket like fast ..wow spawn sacks worked today


----------

